# Anyone riding the Trek Cali 29er ?



## lisaknex (Jun 27, 2006)

I have tested the SL model and the base Cali. I really like the SL and think it might be my first 29er bike. I can't find any reviews from riders yet, would like some real life feed back if possible.

I have a short inseam, 28in, and have plenty of stand over height on the 15.

Cali - Trek Bicycle

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## Cali29er (Apr 8, 2013)

Took my new SL out for its first ride today and love it! Also my first 29er as well as first with any suspension (was on a '92 rigid frame!). Remote lockout is great and overall everything functioned smoothly. Didn't try anything too technical so I can't comment there yet but it was great on single track with lots of roots and modest climbs. As for size I am 5' 1" and went with the 14. Hope this helps. I, too, searched for any user reviews but decided to take the plunge anyhow and I am happy. Good luck!


----------



## lisaknex (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I am going to pick mine up this weekend, EXCITED!
Enjoy your new 29er.


----------



## lisaknex (Jun 27, 2006)

*First weekend with the Cali SL*

It's a beast! We rode 11 miles of single track, it will roll over anything! 
I have a short inseam, (28) and the medium is a perfect fit, more stand over than the 4300.

I took my old trek 4300 to the shop to switch out pedals and had them weigh both bikes:

The trek 4300 (26) 29.6
The trek Cali SL (29) 28.6


----------



## zoomlesliezoom (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Lisa! 
First post, and I'm new to mountain biking (so please bear with me!)

Just was curious how you felt about the base Trek Cali, because I have been seriously considering that model as my first "real" bike. 
Like Cali29er, I'm coming from a 90's rigid frame. 

thank you for the help!


----------



## lisaknex (Jun 27, 2006)

zoomlesliezoom said:


> Hi Lisa!
> First post, and I'm new to mountain biking (so please bear with me!)
> 
> Just was curious how you felt about the base Trek Cali, because I have been seriously considering that model as my first "real" bike.
> ...


I rode the base model and loved it! I don't know how much difference the upgraded components on the SL will make. I'm not a technicial rider and come from a road bike back ground. I went with the SL hoping it will help me ride the trails better. So far it's working.

Sorry I can't give you a better answer, hope that helps some.

Lisa


----------



## BobcatGirl (Jul 27, 2013)

*Trek Cal 29er*

Funny that I found this because I, too, am currently riding a steel 90's Trek mountain bike, and am thinking about going for the Cali! Are you gals still enjoying the bike, 6 months out? I too am short - 5'3" - and am looking at the 14" model.

One thing I noticed is that I seem to sit much more upright on this bike than my old Trek. I almost feel like I am too upright and not stretched out enough - kinda like I am riding a cruiser bike or something and I am sure the 29" tires add to it. Did you notice this with this bike? Have you gotten used to it?


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

BobcatGirl said:


> Funny that I found this because I, too, am currently riding a steel 90's Trek mountain bike, and am thinking about going for the Cali! Are you gals still enjoying the bike, 6 months out? I too am short - 5'3" - and am looking at the 14" model.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that I seem to sit much more upright on this bike than my old Trek. I almost feel like I am too upright and not stretched out enough - kinda like I am riding a cruiser bike or something and I am sure the 29" tires add to it. Did you notice this with this bike? Have you gotten used to it?


That's not an uncommon feeling on 29ers, especially for smaller riders. Are the bars well above the saddle, or even? One thing you can do is flip the stem so it has a negative rise. Also, remove some or all of the spacers under the stem so that they are on top instead. Give that a try and see how that feels. Experiment a bit on the trails. I ended up flipping the stem and removing the spacers on my 29er and that seemed to do the trick for me.


----------

